# HAD COLONOSCOPY BIOPSY TAKEN FROM SMALL AND LARGE INTESTINIES, STOMACH BIOPSY TAKEN



## ulceribs (Jul 5, 2004)

Hi guys, I had colonoscopy and endoscopy procedure today and my doctor said that colon is normal and there is some gastritis in my stomach, however he said there is no ulcer. HE SAID THAT he took biopsies from small and large intestinies and also biopsy from stomach. What can these biopsies reveal? What can they show...Thanks folks


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

One possibility, according to my primary who is also a gastro, is parasites. He was talking about getting biopsies via sigmoidoscope on me because, he says, it's the best way to catch parasitic bugs in their dormant state (vs. fecal examination I guess). FWIW, news to me.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Small intestine...Celiac and Crohn'sColon...microscopic colitis (and crohns and colitis).Usually the Crohn's and Colitis things do not look normal when they look before the biopsies.K.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

The biopsies can also show if white blood cells are present(which would show infection going on) along with macrophages(which also show infection) and many different types of cells. It also helps in making a definite diagnosis, like kmottus said. It can show and tell a lot to your G.I. and to you. You can ask for a copy of your results I'm sure if you want them.


----------

